# Critique my Hunter horse and I



## Bourbon St. (May 25, 2007)




----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

Breed? Do you have other photoes a bit hard with that little photo! :lol:


----------



## Bourbon St. (May 25, 2007)

He is an American Quarter Horse.I don't have anymore pictures of us at that height.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice horse!!

Picks him self up real well over those jumps.
Really polished too.

Ha. And people say that quarter horses are hopeless THINK AGAIN!
I dont like it when people say nasty things about breeds because i dont know.

Its mean.

You two look great!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I'd like to see your back straighter and head up, looking out between his ears. At this angle, those are the only things that stand out to me. Your horse is a neat jumper.


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

like other poeple said, its hard to tell with this angle but it looks like your lower leg has slipped back due to reaching for a too long stirrup leather- just shorten it up a hole and you'll do great! you already look really good


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

it could just be the angle of the photo, but the horses knees dont look even. i've been told that that is something the judges are looking for. *even knees*
your horse is very cute i love his face. he looks like he likes to jump and you two look great. 
lol Go Quarter Horses!!!!


----------



## *SayAnything (Jul 23, 2007)

i would like to see you looking up a little more. 
i cant really tell, but from the looks of the pics, your leg has slid back a little, and you are kind of resting on his neck.

this is very common in the hunter world today.

i love your horse. (GO STOCK HORSES THAT JUMP!!)
it looks like hes leaning a little to the left, but that may have been how you approached the jump. he uses his neck//back well it looks like.


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

8) Again that picture is really hard to critque, Qh i think are one of the better jumpers-naturaly. But the ones who are hugely solid don't do to good


----------



## Bourbon St. (May 25, 2007)

joseylovesrain123 said:


> it could just be the angle of the photo, but the horses knees dont look even. i've been told that that is something the judges are looking for. *even knees*
> your horse is very cute i love his face. he looks like he likes to jump and you two look great.
> lol Go Quarter Horses!!!!


He loves to jump.Its the angle the photographer took the pic I think.


----------



## Bourbon St. (May 25, 2007)

*SayAnything said:


> i would like to see you looking up a little more.
> i cant really tell, but from the looks of the pics, your leg has slid back a little, and you are kind of resting on his neck.
> 
> this is very common in the hunter world today.
> ...


Believe it or not he has a swayed back, but it doesn't effect his jumping ability.


----------

